# Futter vorher anfeuchten?!



## Hannoi1896 (7. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Bei vielen Futtersorten zum Feedern ist es ja sinnvoll, diese ein paar Stunden vor dem Angeln anzufeuchten, damit keine Partikel auftreiben. Nun habe ich aber mal gelesen, dass es nicht gut sei, Futter mit Leitungswasser anzufeuchten. 
Wie soll man denn dann das Futter anfeuchten, wenn man kein Leitungswasser nehmen soll? Hab hier nichts wirklich anderes


----------



## Andal (7. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Man darf nur das Wasser von frischgepressten Eiswürfeln aus grönländischem Inlandseis verwenden...!

Diesen absoluten Dummfug mit dem "bösen Leitungswasser" liest man immer wieder. Er wird dann geschrieben, wenn sonst kein Geistesblitz mehr kommt. Als Argument kommt dann meistens das Chlor. Völliger Schwachsinn!

Aber da der Glaube bisweilen Berge versetzen soll, kann sich jeder Wasser aus seinem See, oder Fluß dazu heimholen. Versehen mit Zaubersprüchen wirds dann bestimmt das Wunderfutter.


----------



## Knispel (7. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Nun habe ich aber mal gelesen, dass es nicht gut sei, Futter mit Leitungswasser anzufeuchten.


 
Das ist das neuste was ich höre, Leitungswasser riecht nicht, färbt nicht und hat keinen Eigengeschmack - was willst du mehr.
Viel wichtiger ist, das du das Futter anschließend noch einmal durch ein Futtersieb drückst oder rubbelst, aber da verrate ich Dir ja bestimmt nichts neues - dass ist ein alter Hut....


----------



## AWebber (7. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Ich feuchte immer erst am Wasser an - und nehm das dort vorhandene. I. d. R. kümmere ich mich am Angelplatz als erstes ums Futter, danach wird dann alles aufgebaut und wenn ich fertig bin, dann ist das Futter auch gut durchgezogen


AWebber


----------



## Slick (7. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Die sogenannten Profis benutzen ja das Wasser vom See,Fluss der beangelt wird.

Ich feuchte auch mein Futter ein Abend vorher an und das Wasser hole ich mir 1 Tag vorher mit einem Kanister von dem Fluss wo ich angeln werde.:q

Quatsch, nehme das was du hast am besten die Brühe von den gekochten Partikeln.

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Wasser ist Wasser.:m
Sehr gut geeignet ist auch das Kartoffelkochwasser vom Mittag.
Das bissl Salz darin dient gleich als Geschmackverstärker.#6


----------



## siloaffe (7. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Hey 

Also den Kappes mim Clohr hab ich auch schon gehört und musste mir einen kichern:q 

Ich fische am Rhein in voller Strömung und mache mein Futter immer am Abend vorher an damit es auch richtig durchzieht und gut bindet. 

Dazu nehme ich ganz normales *Leitungswasser*:m 

Ich hatte letztes jahr viele Aale als Beifang und wenn die sich nicht am Clohr stören tuts auch kein Weißfisch 

Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (8. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Ich feuchte mein Futter am abend vorher an. Ich nehme Leitungswassser und Karamel Liquid. Einmal die Flasche ordentlich schütteln und rein ins Futter. Das zieht über Nacht schön durch und am Nächsten Tag am Platz füge ich je nach Konsistenz noch etwas dazu. Damit fange ich immer gut. Was auch mal gut gewirkt hat war stilles Wasser mit Himbeergeschmack :g  (gab es mal bei Lidl... nun leider nicht mehr...)Da ging auch gut was ab. |wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (9. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Da gibt es Leute die fahren am Vortag mal eben 50 oder mehr Km um das Wasser zu holen.
Aber ich nehme einfach Leitungswasser. Ab in den Kocher, das heiße Wasser auf die flüssige Melasse, dann den TTX Mais rein und über Nacht/Nachmittag ziehen lassen. Dann damit das Futter anfeuchten und den Rest mit dem Leitungswasser in dem ich meine Partikel gekocht habe, oder normalem Leitungswasser (wenn ich kein Partikelwasser habe) anfeuchten. Ich nehme sogar extra Leitungswasser mit zum Angeln, damit ich morgens am Wasser damit nach feuchten kann. Nicht weil ich mir wer weiß was davon verspreche, sondern weil ich so Wasser habe wenn ich nur schwer ans Gewässer herankomme, vor allem aber weil ich mit einem Blumensprüher nachfeuchte, und der verstopft bei Kanalwasser mit Dreck leichter. 

Wenn Du Angst hast wegen Chlor, dann bietet sich destilliertes Wasser an, oder noch besser Regenwasser. Das ist nicht so "inhaltslos" wie destilliertes.


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Der eine "Spezi" sagt dies, der andere genau das Gegenteil. Kaum ein Gebiet macht dies so deutlich wie das Angeln. Ich widerum habe von mehreren Stipp experten (wie z.B. Kai Chaluppa ) gelesen, dass sie gerade mit Vorliebe Leitungswasser ins Futter geben. Begründet wurde dies mit einer etwas stärkeren Diffusion da ja durch die wohl untersch. Zusammensetzung des Leitungswassers und des Wasser des Gewässers sich die Lockstoffe minimal besser verteilen könnten. Gleiches Prinzip, nur umgekehrt gilt für die Leute, die etwas Salz vorm Angeln ins Futter geben, auch hier verteilen sich durch die geförderte Diffusion die Lockstoffe besser.


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Wenn am Tag vor dem angeln zusammengemischt dann:

das Kochwasser der Partikel die ich noch beimische, falls keine Partikel beigemischt werden dann:

Cola
Wasser - aus der Leitung
Milch


----------



## Micha85 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Wenn ich das schon lese: Angst vor Chlor aus dem Leitungswasser im Futter. #q

Achtung Ansage: Chlor ist ein flüchtiges Gas das nicht Dauerhaft in Flüssigkeiten gebunden werden kann. 

Wenn man also Bammel vor Chlor hat kann man einfach am Vortag schon einen Eimer abfüllen. Das Chlor verdrückt sich und man kann das Wasser (wie vorher eigentlich auch schon) bedenkenlos benutzen. 

Wenn man das (Wahnsinns-)risiko eingeht das Wasser direkt aus der Leitung zu verwenden kann man es auch einfach unterlassen sich vorm Futtermischen die Pfoten zu waschen. 
Das Chlor ist nämlich (-Überraschung-) zur Desinfektion in der Plempe drin. Wenn man nun das Verhältnis der oxidierenden zu den reduzierenden Stoffen zugunsten der Reduzierenden Stoffe (Dreck) kippen lässt... 
Ums Kurz zu machen: mehr Dreck = weniger Chlor.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Unschlagbar ist Wasser, das man zu Fuß, von einer Wallfahrt aus Lourdes nach Hause mitgebracht hat!:vik:

Zum gechlorten Leitungswasser:
Das wird normalerweise nur gemacht, wenn es Probleme mit Keimen gibt.
Im unserer Gemeinde gab´s da mal Probleme wegen einer lecken Leitung.
Da wurde mehrfach gechlort bis der Schaden gefunden und behoben war.
Über die Zeiträume, wann das der Fall war, wurden wir exakt informiert.
Das stand immer ganz groß im Mitteilungsblatt.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Marrec83 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Eigenurin ist auch super ! Vorallem schenkt mir das immer wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht wenn meine Angelkollegen in den Futtereimer greifen um meine Lockstoffe zu erraten. :q
Kleiner Tip: Am Tag vorher gut Bier trinken damit der gute Tropfen trüb ist und somit eine super Wolke am Futterplatz entsteht. :vik:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Eigenurin ist auch super ! Vorallem schenkt mir das immer wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht wenn meine Angelkollegen in den Futtereimer greifen um meine Lockstoffe zu erraten. :q
> Kleiner Tip: Am Tag vorher gut Bier trinken damit der gute Tropfen trüb ist und somit eine super Wolke am Futterplatz entsteht. :vik:



Ist das jetzt dein Ernst?? Ich bin verwirrt  :q:q mir wurde nämlich mal von einem Freund der gut 10 Jahre geangelt hat gesagt, (menschlicher)Urin im Wasser verscheuche die Fische, also z.B wenn man an seiner Angelstelle aus Faulheit reinpinkelt.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dein Ernst?? Ich bin verwirrt  :q:q mir wurde nämlich mal von einem Freund der gut 10 Jahre geangelt hat gesagt, (menschlicher)Urin im Wasser verscheuche die Fische, also z.B wenn man an seiner Angelstelle aus Faulheit reinpinkelt.



Urin lockt Haie an #6


----------



## thanatos (27. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

leitungswasser viel zu teuer und kostbar ist nahrungsmittel.
regenwasser könnte sauer sein .gut durchgelaufenes bier ist schon ok
sollte bloß nicht die münchner wiesnbrühe sei ,davon könnte die pippi
trübe werden.am besten ist pinkel von bildschönen ,vollbusigen ,blonden
20 jährigen jungfrauen.nicht leicht zu beschaffen,kostet am schwarzmarkt
weit über 100 €/liter(leider ist meine quelle auch verfallen)


----------



## Dunraven (27. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Das liegt in der Natur das die nach spätestens 365 Tagen nicht mehr 20 sind.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn dann das Futter anfeuchten, wenn man kein Leitungswasser nehmen soll? Hab hier nichts wirklich anderes



Tricksiebzehnismitbieranfeuchtenaberpsstnichweitersagen...


----------



## Matu1986 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*

Mondscheinwasser,manchmal nehmen ich auch dieses Fitschi Wasser aber meißtens nur Anfang des Monats wegen des Geldes... Und am Ende des Monats,das Wasser des Gewässers,aber nur bei Vollmond abgeschöpft.


----------



## thanatos (28. April 2012)

*AW: Futter vorher anfeuchten?!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Tricksiebzehnismitbieranfeuchtenaberpsstnichweitersagen...



#ddybisch sogsen,aber mit die ihr jutet bier gönnde
    et klappen,aber eigendlich-viel zu schaade:m


----------

